# Beginner Cohutta Hog Hunting



## jtaylor306

DOUBLE POST: Sorry, didnt mean to post this in hog dog section originally! Thank you ga.farrier for pointing that out!

I'm new here to GON, and I just want to be part of the family  .

A friend and I are going hog hunting this summer for the first time, actually hunting in general for the first time. We have agreed that we can't afford a guide so we would like to know where we can go hunt without a guide. Is Cohutta such a place. Main gear we will be taking: 30-06 rifle, marlin 1895 45 70 Govt. , and a 12 ga shotgun. Any tips/tricks would be great. We wont be going for another two and a half month so we will continue to do research until then. I hear that some farmers will let you come hunt hog on their land free, how do I get in touch with such farmers?


----------



## HogSlayer13

I recommend reading the regulations several times as laws are different on public and private areas. You should take the dnr hunters safety course too in the mean time.  This forum is a great place for strategies on hunting pigs.  Cohutta is awesome. Make sure you have the proper weapon on the proper dates when the WMA is open to hunting.   Long days and hard miles equal pork. Good luck finding a mythical free hunt(sarcasm).   I hunted over 45 times on "my" WMA before taking the prized beast.    Now a few seasons later I have taken  4 this  year, a dramatically higher success rate.   I  just finally joined the forum too after years of reading.  Best of luck!


----------



## jtaylor306

HogSlayer13 said:


> I recommend reading the regulations several times as laws are different on public and private areas. You should take the dnr hunters safety course too in the mean time.  This forum is a great place for strategies on hunting pigs.  Cohutta is awesome. Make sure you have the proper weapon on the proper dates when the WMA is open to hunting.   Long days and hard miles equal pork. Good luck finding a mythical free hunt(sarcasm).   I hunted over 45 times on "my" WMA before taking the prized beast.    Now a few seasons later I have taken  4 this  year, a dramatically higher success rate.   I  just finally joined the forum too after years of reading.  Best of luck!


Hey HogSlayer 13! Thanks for the response! Definitely taking the hunter safety course! Does it cost to hunt in a WMA? Or do you just go there and do it? Anytime I google I just come across rules. I don't have a problem with a guide I just think $200 - $600 per hunter is absurd. Especially if I have already bout my own equipment. Plus I want to experience the stalk and make my own mistakes oppose to having someone tell me what to do every step of the way.


----------



## Danny Leigh

jtaylor306 said:


> Hey HogSlayer 13! Thanks for the response! Definitely taking the hunter safety course! Does it cost to hunt in a WMA? Or do you just go there and do it? Anytime I google I just come across rules. I don't have a problem with a guide I just think $200 - $600 per hunter is absurd. Especially if I have already bout my own equipment. Plus I want to experience the stalk and make my own mistakes oppose to having someone tell me what to do every step of the way.



If you plan on hunting a WMA then you will need a WMA license ($19) and a huting license. I would always just get a sportsmans license which covers fishing as well and all GA hunting license except gator and federal duck stamp.


----------



## Terminal Idiot

You would be wise to go to someplace like bass pro or walmart and get a copy of the hunting regulations. It is not an exciting read, but you need the information. Read it cover to cover. It will answer all the questions you have asked, and more. It also shows you public areas to hunt. You can then print those maps online.


----------



## andlan17

You might want to look into WMA's that have hog hunts during the summer. Im pretty sure Cohutta is not one of them. I would also recommend a WMA that is a little more forgiving than Cohutta. There are other several other WMA's that will have a much higher success rate and also have hog hunts during summer.


----------



## bfriendly

jtaylor306 said:


> DOUBLE POST: Sorry, didnt mean to post this in hog dog section originally! Thank you ga.farrier for pointing that out!
> 
> I'm new here to GON, and I just want to be part of the family  .
> 
> A friend and I are going hog hunting this summer for the first time, actually hunting in general for the first time. We have agreed that we can't afford a guide so we would like to know where we can go hunt without a guide. Is Cohutta such a place. Main gear we will be taking: 30-06 rifle, marlin 1895 45 70 Govt. , and a 12 ga shotgun. Any tips/tricks would be great. We wont be going for another two and a half month so we will continue to do research until then. I hear that some farmers will let you come hunt hog on their land free, how do I get in touch with such farmers?



Seein a Newbie here and askin questions just make my Day!

You have Atlanta as your location.............if so, You would probably be better off going South on I-75, such as Ocmulgee and/or Oaky woods.............
At some point, DO go to Cohutta, it is Beautiful!!

1st, forget the Farmers with hog problems letting you go and shoot pigs there. Unless you have a friend of a friend of a friend that knows someone, it will NOT Happen.

Georgia offers us Wildlife Management Areas aka WMAs.

You need a Hunting License and a WMA Stamp. should be a total of $19. THe biggest hang up with WMAs is that you cannot just go out there and Hunt anytime you want to. 

There must be a Season of some type going on. Right now it is Turkey Season. Turkey, like Deer and Bear are considered to be "Big Game" so you will need an additional "Big Game Stamp" on your license, to be out there at all.

Check the dates and KNOW what weapons are legal as that changes with the Hunting Season...........Get a Regs Book as mentioned, but here is a Link to look at it online

http://www.gohuntgeorgia.com/sites/.../hunting/pdf/regulations/13GAHD-FINAL-LR3.pdf

Be safe.........and welcome to the fire


----------



## georgia_home

JT, some great info from the folks above.

a word regrading guides. i've never used one, luckily i have a place with hogs too, but i believe that a guide AND $$$ = the guide's time and resources, plus a place or places that generally have a higher population and chance of a shot. so, it includes a knowledge base and a place. 

i will let the guides correct me if i am wrong, but i believe they hunt private leases, not public land... or maybe in addition to public land. so, just realize what the extra cost may get you.

this is not meant to knock public land or guide. just pointing out that comparing public land to a guided hunt is two VERY different things. each has benefits and drawbacks, and you have decide which is best for you.

congrats on your arrival to the hunting world! good luck to ya!

fyi... if you decide to go to cohutta, that place is billygoat country. take your time, make sure you're in shape before you go. the walk there is "fun", dragging something out is a BONUS!  i like bfriendly's recommendations on this count.



jtaylor306 said:


> Hey HogSlayer 13! Thanks for the response! Definitely taking the hunter safety course! Does it cost to hunt in a WMA? Or do you just go there and do it? Anytime I google I just come across rules. I don't have a problem with a guide I just think $200 - $600 per hunter is absurd. Especially if I have already bout my own equipment. Plus I want to experience the stalk and make my own mistakes oppose to having someone tell me what to do every step of the way.


----------



## Bitteroot

Harris Branch Trail off of SR 2. Lots of hogs in the bottoms.


----------



## swwifty

Bitteroot said:


> Harris Branch Trail off of SR 2. Lots of hogs in the bottoms.



Is this trail in the Cohutta wilderness or in the National forest off of SR2? I cannot seem to locate it. I've heard talk of a lot of hogs in this area.


----------



## merc123

Understand page 28 of the hunting reg.  Also read the cohutta specific regs on page 48.  

If I'm reading it correctly the only time you can use those rifles for hog is during their March dog hunt and during big game hunts.  If you hunt hogs on Cohutta during squirrel season you have to use small game weapons.

When in doubt, call DNR and ask for someone that understands the regulations.


----------



## RockyMountainBasser

I have been told that there are feral hogs running around in Crandall, but I haven't seen any around where I live.  I would love to find a place around here to put some pork in the freezer.


----------



## jj66

First time out for me was much better to go with a guide just to find out all the things you don't know and start with a better chance for success. Ask him lots of questions about why you are hunting where he put you and about the animal behavior so you can take that experience with you. 
After that, I am right there with you, figuring it out for yourself is incredibly rewarding and best part of the experience. 
I would also look at joining a club, my lease (no hogs) only runs $600 per year so for the cost of one guided hunt I get a full year access.


----------

